# Study: Closing Illinois locks would cost billions



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*http://freep.com/article/20100407/NEWS06/100407052/1320/Study-Closing-Ill.-locks-would-cost-billions
*

*Study: Closing Illinois locks would cost billions*

By JOHN FLESHER
ASSOCIATED PRESS

TRAVERSE CITY &#8212; A report released today by the Illinois Chamber of Commerce says closing two shipping locks on Chicago waterways would cost the area economy $4.7 billion over 20 years.





The study was conducted by a DePaul University economist. It reaches a sharply different conclusion than a recent Wayne State University analysis that concluded closing the locks would cause only about $70 million in economic losses.

Michigan and most other Great Lakes states want the locks closed to prevent Asian carp from using them as a pathway to Lake Michigan, where it&#8217;s feared they could starve out other fish such as salmon and walleye.

But Illinois officials say doing so would hammer the Chicago economy and is no sure bet to keep the carp out of the lakes.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Treat the entire water shed with Rotenone (sp) and make the State of Illinois responsible for the cost. Or make Illinois responsible for the ecconomic losses the other States and Canada are going to incurr once this plague is turned loose. One that they had the ability and responsibility to stop. FRANK


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

A company from Michigan could probably do a study and find that it wouldn't cost Illinois anywhere near that amount.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Gee imagine that, a university based in Chicago does a study and finds that closing the locks will cost Illinois and the Chicago area BILLIONS over a twenty year period. After all, Chicago doesn't have the slightest reputation for corruption does it? :lol:

John


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I don't know what the actual costs would be but I do know that $70 million is laughable.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

$4.7 Billion over 20 years vs estimated $10 billion per year if they get through. This should be a real tough one to figure out huh?


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Scott K said:


> I don't know what the actual costs would be but I do know that $70 million is laughable.


+1

It seems we have both ends of the scale, as far as ulterior motives for these studies. :sad:


----------

